# Netzwerk spiel???



## Master X (15. Jul 2004)

Hi leute,
ich versuche schon länger ein spiel zu proggn. Es soll erstmal ganz einfach sein. Wenn man z.b. nach links drückt soll einfach eine funktion gestartet werden wo kurz eine animation kommt und er 1 nach links geht. So mein problem ist jetzt das ich nicht weiss wie ich es per Soket so übergebe das die animation auch auf den anderen rechner kommt und er auch 1 nach links geht???
Also wie kann man das am besten machen?
Tutorials wären schon gut und (wenn es solche überhaupt gibt) auch noch ein paar tutorials wo einem ein bisschen mehr über spiele erstellen gezeigt wird...??? Das wäre schon super...
Danke schonmal,
Master X


----------



## meez (15. Jul 2004)

Definiere ein eigenes Protokoll...
Wenn einer nach LINKS gehen soll, sendest du z.B: MEINPTOROKOLL::GEHE_1_NACH_LINKS


----------



## Master X (15. Jul 2004)

Du meinst also das ich einfach schicken soll Gehe_eins_nach_links??
Und wenn der Client die nachricht erhalten hat soll ich erstmal z.b. mit einer Funktion testen welche Funktion der server meint oda wie???
Könntest du mir das vielleicht noch ein bisschen genauer erklären wie du das meinst???
Danke schonmal,
Master X


----------



## meez (15. Jul 2004)

Genau....
Der client bekommt vom Server GEHE_1_NACH_LINKS

Beim Client machst du sowas:


```
Socket s = ....
BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader (new InputStreamReader(s.getInputStream()));

if (in.readLine().equals("GEHE_1_NACH_LINKS"))
    gehe1nachLinks();
else if () ....
```


----------



## Guest (15. Jul 2004)

jo danke das hat mir sehr geholfen :wink: 
Kennst du vielleicht noch ein paar tutorials für spiele...???
Eigentlich will ich wissen wie man das am besten macht mit den Bildern...??
Und wie ich es schaffe das das eine bild (held) nicht in das andere reinlaufn kann (baum oda so)???
Danke schonmal,
Master X


----------



## meez (15. Jul 2004)

Da machst du mit einem Model...
Das Bild wird erst am Schluss drauf gepackt...(sogenannte Texturen)


----------



## Master X (15. Jul 2004)

Glaubst du das das für ein 2D RPG mit runden basierten kämpfen Applet wirklich das richtige ist???
Wenn ja hättest du ein paar tutorials für mich?


----------



## Grizzly (15. Jul 2004)

Master X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Glaubst du das das für ein 2D RPG mit runden basierten kämpfen Applet wirklich das richtige ist???
> Wenn ja hättest du ein paar tutorials für mich?


Warum sollte ein Applet nicht das richtige sein? ???:L Wenn man darin Autorennen und Jump-n-run-Spiel hinbekommt, müsste sowas erst recht realisierbar sein.
Wie möchtest Du das eigentlich machen? Da gibt es ja mehrere Möglichkeiten. Eine wäre:
Wenn der Benutzer seinen Protagonisten bewegt wird eine entsprechende Meldung an der Server geschickt, der die Aktion prüft. Danach sendet dieser die Bewegung wieder zurück an den Client bzw. an alle Clients, der bzw. die dann die Animation ausführen.


BTW: Ich versuche auch gerade ein 2D RPG mit runden basierten Kämpfen in Java zu schreiben.  

Allerdings als Application und nicht als Applet. Es soll ein Remake des guten alten Hero Quest Brettspiels (Eine Fanseite des Brettspiels: www.HeroQuest.de - Weltweit größte HeroQuest Seite !) werden.

Dazu schreibe ich mir gerade eine isometrische Grafikengine im "UFO - Enemy Unknown"-Stil. 

Hast Du schon Screenshots von Deinem Spiel?


----------



## Master X (15. Jul 2004)

Grizzly hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Master X hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also erstmal will ich was klarstellen 
Das mit dem richtig sein war nicht darauf bezogen das es ein applet werden soll, sondern auf die Model und die texturen.
Naja nen bild habe ich noch nicht weil ich noch kein plan habe wie man eine Grafikengine macht oder sie in ein applet einbaue... ???:L 
Kennst du vielleicht ein tutorial wie das geht?
Oder kannst du mir anders weiterhelfen denn so wie ich das sehe weisst du ja wie das geht...???
Danke schonmal,
Master X


----------



## Grizzly (15. Jul 2004)

Master X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]Also erstmal will ich was klarstellen
> Das mit dem richtig sein war nicht darauf bezogen das es ein applet werden soll, sondern auf die Model und die texturen.


Verstehe ich jetzt nicht :bahnhof: . Was meinst Du mit Model und Texturen?


			
				Master X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Naja nen bild habe ich noch nicht weil ich noch kein plan habe wie man eine Grafikengine macht oder sie in ein applet einbaue... ???:L


Schade.   


			
				Master X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kennst du vielleicht ein tutorial wie das geht?


Das Java Game Development Tutorial - bezieht sich aber auf ein Action-Spiel.


			
				Master X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oder kannst du mir anders weiterhelfen denn so wie ich das sehe weisst du ja wie das geht...???
> Danke schonmal,
> Master X


Naja, wie gesagt: Ich schreibe gerade noch daran. Aber bei konkreten Fragen werde ich schon versuchen zu antworten.


----------

